# Oregon Inlet old bridge pier



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Does anyone know if the old part of hwy 12 they left intact on the south side of the inlet is open to fishing yet? If not do you know when it may open? 

thanks..


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Late fall 2020 at the earliest.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Is there a website that keeps track of this? I was there October 2019 and returning mid October 2020 (hopefully) and was hoping it would be open to start fishing. Then again I'm hoping for not having a hurricane or a northeaster either, but that's out of my control too.


----------



## obx96 (Jul 15, 2020)

Trevfishin said:


> Is there a website that keeps track of this? I was there October 2019 and returning mid October 2020 (hopefully) and was hoping it would be open to start fishing. Then again I'm hoping for not having a hurricane or a northeaster either, but that's out of my control too.


Today's Outer Banks Headlines does a pretty good job of covering the latest on the OBX bridge projects. It is my understanding that they wont open the rest of the pier until the old bridge is fully demolished.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok, thanks...sheepshead population should be booming by then!!


----------



## MikeB63 (Jul 21, 2020)

On another site, someone said Bridge was now open for fishing. True or BS?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

There is no mention on the IFP, of the bridge pier opening, so I doubt it. Maybe the other site was talking about the little bridge.


----------



## obx96 (Jul 15, 2020)

I wont believe it until I see it or Island Free Press writes it, they are the go to for any information on the bridge.


----------



## brob757 (Apr 9, 2020)

MikeB63 said:


> On another site, someone said Bridge was now open for fishing. True or BS?


Honestly, I saw the same thing on a site too. But someone also hinted that they might be sneaking on when workers aren't there.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

*Long story short: *Not open yet.

*Long story*: About a month ago, my son and I stopped by to try fishing from the rocks next to the old bridge (under the catwalk/fishing pier). Pretty soon, there were people walking along the catwalk and climbing down to the pilings to fish. We finally went out on the catwalk itself, climbing over the fence to do it, admittedly. Son caught a sweet striper on a sandflea next to the piling of all things. We decided to come back later that week, which we did. However, soon a Marine Patrol guy walked up to us and asked for my fishing license and if I had noticed the 'no fishing' signs. He said he wasn't going to write me up but the real problem would be if workers from the bridge-crew would call the Sherrif's office. That's where it could be worse. I decided to leave. The other two guys did not, saying "It's a weekend, the work crew isn't around to call on us".

It's as safe as it ever will be later, it's just that the crew parks near the end of the old bridge and stages some equipment there. There is some cleanup of the old bridge that needs to be done at the south end but the real demo work is only near the northern end now.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for the long short story clarification...I get it, protecting the crew and their gear.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Hey anyone know if the old bridge/new pier at Oregon inlet officially open yet? 
Thanks.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Trevfishin said:


> Hey anyone know if the old bridge/new pier at Oregon inlet officially open yet?
> Thanks.


Not open yet although it looks like it's ready. I see very little work being done to put up signs, trash cans, clean parking lot, other little stuff that they claim still needs to be done. There is still a lot of PCL equipment around the parking lot and surrounding area. I suspect it will not open until PCL gets out of there. With delay after delay next year would be no surprise.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Ouch, so much for middle of October! Thanks for the update


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

Not open yet.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Well that’s disappointing. Looks nice, but needs to used!!


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

ecks said:


> View attachment 68460
> 
> Not open yet.


Stopped in on Sunday afternoon hoping it'd be open. Saw exactly as pictured. There WERE two guys fishing on the pier but I went to Jennette's instead.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

So does it fall under the Parks or still NCDOT? Wondering who to contact for an update


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

*Officially Opens Friday Oct 1st*


----------



## RACfish51 (Jul 2, 2016)

The Sheepshead should be pretty thick there since there hasn't been any fishing there for some time.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

That’s awesome


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for the updstr


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Update


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

NPS just posted on Twitter: NEWS RELEASE
Bonner Bridge Pier scheduled to open Oct. 1
Cape Hatteras


----------



## RACfish51 (Jul 2, 2016)

It'll be free access. Parking limited to 70. 
Check the Outer Banks Voice for regulations. Good link for the official NPS website. 
There should be plenty of sheepshead available because of no fishing for awhile off the catwalks.
Won't be back down till spring.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

RACfish51 said:


> The Sheepshead should be pretty thick there since there hasn't been any fishing there for some time.


... And yet no one on the list yesterday around 430pm seemed to be targeting them. At least, no one was trying to fish next to a piling. Mind you, the current was pulling through strong. A 2oz weight was like fishing with a bobber. Saw a kid pull up a couple is small seabass. 

I have been looking forward to it's opening for some time. Stopped by last Sunday, saw it was closed and moved on. Friday morning, I drove to the OBX to fish. Crossed the bridge at 630ish, saw only a couple of cars in parking lot, and didn't bother to check. Lo and behold, I missed the grand opening. 😃


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Its open and the people are there


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I think it's awesome it's open 24hrs....are any of the piers open 24hrs still on OBX? Or is that on a need to know basis and I don't need to know?


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Are there lights on the pier? Make shift rod holders up yet?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

The video explains...No lights.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I love the shot on opening day the number of anglers lined up with more than 2 poles per person, but yet the rules state 2 poles per person...oops.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

If there’s no one to enforce it then it’s more of a suggestion. Any pier I go to I’ll have anywhere from 2 to 8 rods depending if I have my cart or not. Never more than 2 in the water at once unless I have a pin out and need a bait. Those rules are to prevent 1 person from taking the whole rail with Shakespeare tigers to fill buckets with hundreds of 5 inch spot.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Its a shame that none of the piers stay open all night these days on a regular basis. They all used to stay open 24 hours a day through the entire season, one could live at the Pier back then....

On the catwalk Redheaded fella's nephew used to take a cart with a generator light setup where you place a floodlight just over the water.

He did well on Rockfish and Trout, baitfish were drawn to the lights and the gamefish picked them off. This was back in the early 2000's when there were a lot of Rockfish around in the Fall and Winter. Nice 20 pound plus fish you have to have a drop net.

There are so many big Drum around these days I am thinking that it will work on them, if you live line cob mullet at night and let it swim on the periphery of the light beam, for the next month or so before they go South of Rodanthe.

Should be a lot more relaxing fishing than before when you had to wonder about traffic.

The flood lights worked well because you did not have to worry about the Crabs. When the tide slacks off the Crabs move on the bottom baits, 

When I spoke with the Head Crab he was real enthusiastic about the opening.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah, I'd fish the lights around the docks and bridges in Florida for snook that way, very productive.

Will be there starting Oct. 16th, so hopefully the weather will cooperate and I'll be fishing that bridge at night if I'm not doing it from the beach. Staying in S. Nags Head and don't want to get in the middle of the Point Shuffle.

Is there anywhere to get fiddler crabs?


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

Trevfishin said:


> Yeah, I'd fish the lights around the docks and bridges in Florida for snook that way, very productive.
> 
> Will be there starting Oct. 16th, so hopefully the weather will cooperate and I'll be fishing that bridge at night if I'm not doing it from the beach. Staying in S. Nags Head and don't want to get in the middle of the Point Shuffle.
> 
> Is there anywhere to get fiddler crabs?


Oceans East sells them but theyve apparently been out for a while. Theyre relatively easy to catch yourself. The area behind the Bodie lighthouse is full of them


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Called oceans east and they said they didn’t have any. Looked behind Bodie last year around this time and didn’t see any. I’ll look again and set out some traps. Thanks


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

Yeah.. They have been out for a while. I have not been to see but I was told they are behind the lighthouse right now. Ill be down for the week Monday night. Plan on finding some fiddlers and hitting the OI bridge pier for sheepshead.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll be arriving when you are leaving, so let me know if you find them. I'll hit the new bridge/pier and some of the bridge if the current will allow in a kayak.


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

Will do!


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Find any fiddlers?


----------



## LYHFish (Aug 5, 2021)

Trevfishin said:


> Find any fiddlers?


None


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

K, thanks


----------

